# what gap for bed slats??



## shim20 (28 Mar 2010)

ive made a double bed, at the stage where i need to sort out the slats, dose anyone know what sort of gap would need to be inbetween each slat, it will have a foam mattress on it, many thanks


----------



## AndyT (28 Mar 2010)

I made one recently with 60mm slats 60mm apart and it's fine.

Incidentally, I bought the slats from Ikea - you can get just slats on their own - far better and cheaper than messing about any other way. Wide range from plain softwood through sprung laminations and sets with adjustable stiffness.


----------



## Steve Maskery (28 Mar 2010)

THat sounds about right. The mattress manufacturer will probably have a specification for spacing.
S


----------



## shim20 (28 Mar 2010)

thanks, will go with the 60mm gaps


----------



## oddsocks (29 Mar 2010)

Shim20,

60mm is probably ok for a foam mattress but if you ever upgrade to pocket sprung they will need to be closer. I bought a PS mattress last year and the slats had to have no more than 25mm gap (my older mattress had failed as the gap was about 45mm). The more springs, the smaller they are and can 'ping' into the gaps.

Dave

PS I bought my sprung beech slats from woodfit


----------



## dannykaye (30 Mar 2010)

I use about 2" spacing for our sprung matress, slats are 4" x 1" pine, they have all (2 double 1 king) worked well for 5 years now


----------



## jasonB (30 Mar 2010)

I usually leave about 25mm.

Have also done several with just a sheet (or two) of MDF with some 50mm holes in for ventilation, no complaints.

Jason


----------



## SP (30 Mar 2010)

I used 75x20 slats spaced 20mm apart for the king size bed I made, that was for a pocket sprung mattress.


----------

